# NET's - What & How with Ty, Theo, Rudi & Guy



## Chukin'Vape (21/8/19)

Join Ty, Theo, Rudi & Guy in a discussion to uncover the mysteries and magic surrounding NET's

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## veecee (22/8/19)

This was a great episode. Thx @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

